# Cummings 275 verse 300 diesel



## krenzkes (Jul 16, 2002)

How much of a difference does it make between the 275hp and 300hp Cummings diesels? I'm looking at upgrading our gas coach to a Fleetwood with a 275hp but the newer coaches are using 300hp now and want to know if the 275 is lacking power that would push the manuafacturers into the larger engines?  Is there that much difference between these two engines for a 34-38 ft coach?


----------



## Don Bickel (Jul 16, 2002)

Cummings 275 verse 300 diesel

Howdy Krenzkes, I can't tell you much about the difference between the two engines. However I have a 38'Monaco Diplomat with a 330 horse Cummins, it provides me with plenty of power even when towing a 4600 pound pickup. I think I would go with the larger one just to make sure on the power side of things, maybe I've got a little Tim Taylor in me(more power). Don in Sallisaw, Ok.


----------



## Jedidia (Jul 16, 2002)

Cummings 275 verse 300 diesel

I am running a 330 hp Cat on a 36 ft motorhome...I find this to be a matched combo and would not go with less horsepower for this size coach....For a 38 ft coach, I would want at least 350 or 370 hp to insure enough torq to  tow a toad over the Rockies and Sierras...to me,,,300 hp would be borderline on a 36 ft coach and a no no on a 38 ft coach...Just my two cents worth...


----------



## rv wizard (Jul 17, 2002)

Cummings 275 verse 300 diesel

If the 275 hp is an ISB and the 300 hp is an ISC the the difference is pretty big. The torque and the cubic inches are greater in the ISC engine and it will be very noticable pulling uphill. For a coach the size you are looking at go with the ISC and you'll be glad you did.

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
2000 Gulf Stream Scenic Crusier on Spartan M.M. 330 hp. 6 spd. Allison
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------

